# Soft Tackle Box Suggestions



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm about to purchase my third tackle box because my gear keeps growing. I really do not want to possess three different tackle boxes for my gear. Essentially there is need for a big home base tackle box because I typically just load up my medium tackle box with the gear needed for fishing. 

You folks have any suggestions?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

If your talking about a tackle bag type things, I have a bass pro one that holds 5 Plano style flat boxes and has many pockets. I forget the model but it is the red one. It is great and holds more tackle than I own, also it's durable. I got it on sale for 40$ and it included 4 of the flat boxes.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

fishfray said:


> If your talking about a tackle bag type things, I have a bass pro one that holds 5 Plano style flat boxes and has many pockets. I forget the model but it is the red one. It is great and holds more tackle than I own, also it's durable. I got it on sale for 40$ and it included 4 of the flat boxes.


Yes! I want a tackle bag.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I bjust got the blue 360 backpack style. Holds 10 3600 series boxes and has too many other pockets for me to fill. Also zips into 2 halves, a small pack and a satchel. Had it out a few times and LOVE it!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I use a back pack from Walmart that can hold four Plano boxes it works out great and easy to carry because its a back pack 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cabelas Advanced Angler Bag. I have the Large and Magnum and love them both. Plenty of storage space and durable. Do yourself a favor and at least check it out.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Tackle-Storage/Tackle-Bags%7C/pc/104793480/c/104777280/sc/104619780/Cabelas-Advanced-Anglers-Pro-Series-Tackle-Bags-with-Boxes/703137.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-tackle-storage-tackle-bags%2F_%2FN-1100378%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104619780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104777280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104777280%3Bcat104619780


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

mck1975 said:


> Cabelas Advanced Angler Bag. I have the Large and Magnum and love them both. Plenty of storage space and durable. Do yourself a favor and at least check it out.
> 
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Tackle-Storage/Tackle-Bags%7C/pc/104793480/c/104777280/sc/104619780/Cabelas-Advanced-Anglers-Pro-Series-Tackle-Bags-with-Boxes/703137.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-tackle-storage-tackle-bags%2F_%2FN-1100378%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104619780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104777280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104777280%3Bcat104619780


That looks like a great bag but I'm loyal to Bass Pro.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Plano has a Fishouflage Soft bag for Bass (LG size bag), Walleye (Med size), and Crappie (Sm size), each holds 4 plastic cases specific for the bag and has several pockets etc. I use these to keep track of my extra lures/gear and it is already sorted by species and easy to grab. 
The top of the line Plano Fishouflage Bags are at better retailers and the cheaper bags can be bought at Walmart.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mck1975 said:


> Cabelas Advanced Angler Bag. I have the Large and Magnum and love them both. Plenty of storage space and durable. Do yourself a favor and at least check it out.
> 
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Tackle-Storage/Tackle-Bags%7C/pc/104793480/c/104777280/sc/104619780/Cabelas-Advanced-Anglers-Pro-Series-Tackle-Bags-with-Boxes/703137.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-tackle-storage-tackle-bags%2F_%2FN-1100378%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104619780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104777280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104777280%3Bcat104619780



I got large and its a great bag. They have a new improved model that looks like it is even better.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I have the large Cabelas bag and have no complaints on it. If I were to buy another tackle bag though I would probably buy one of the backpack style ones. It would be nice when carrying a bunch of gear to your spot to have free hands with a backpack.


----------



## wapak angler (Jul 23, 2012)

Curtis937 said:


> Yea I use a back pack from Walmart that can hold four Plano boxes it works out great and easy to carry because its a back pack
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I also just use a backpack from walmart, have a soft tackle bag from Bass Pro, but the backpack is 1000 times more convenient, hands free 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

The XPS® Stalker Rigging Tackle Bag might represent the best tackle bag for me. 

http://www.basspro.com/XPS-Stalker-Rigging-Tackle-Bag/product/10221685/146124


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

bjpatrick said:


> The XPS® Stalker Rigging Tackle Bag might represent the best tackle bag for me.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/XPS-Stalker-Rigging-Tackle-Bag/product/10221685/146124


When I got my bag the choices were between the BPS listed and the Cabelas. The BPS is a nice bag, for sure, but I liked the Cabelas. Either way you'll be good.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

mck1975 said:


> When I got my bag the choices were between the BPS listed and the Cabelas. The BPS is a nice bag, for sure, but I liked the Cabelas. Either way you'll be good.


I've honestly never even given Cabelas a chance to obtain an order. Ever since I was a child it's been nothing but Bass Pro. I can remember getting those big 500 page catalogs and just drooling about the lures my allowance could purchase. The Bass Pro "6 Pay Plan" is absolutely absurd! My brain has often thought, "So you're going to give me all of this stuff and only charge my credit card $50 for the next six months?" 

The reality of saving for a down payment for home has been mind boggling. The notion of just obtaining 10% is a feat in progress. I would have serious problems purchasing $300 worth of gear but $50 a month seems like nothing.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

The backpack idea sounds great because I fish from the shore, and hate carrying around my tackle bag. I've seen those tackle backpacks like the spiderwire one etc, just too pricy for me, but a backpack sounds like a cheap alternative.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

JohnPD said:


> The backpack idea sounds great because I fish from the shore, and hate carrying around my tackle bag. I've seen those tackle backpacks like the spiderwire one etc, just too pricy for me, but a backpack sounds like a cheap alternative.


Thats what I've been doing, loaded up a Northface backpack with some small boxes and trays, and now I'm mobile. The only downside is that you have to wade to shore and take it off to change baits; that bag with the fold out rigging tray above looks really handy.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought this BPS back pack tackle bag 4 years ago and use it quite a bit. It's great for the few times I hike into a place to fish, and the top separates from the bottom making the bottom ideal (for me) to use in the kayak. When I go saltwater, my saltwater reels, line and extra lures go into the top half, (it's just a big open compartment) and lures and tool kit go into the bottom compartment for a trip to the beach. I just wish it had a few more exterior pockets and opened on the top, not the front.

When I'm out on our boat, so I use this BPS tackle bag instead. It's NOT a backpack model though. I like the glasses compartment, extra pockets and opens on the top.


----------



## 04z (Aug 20, 2012)

Just bought a larger Plano tackle bag at Walmart and it came with 4 larger trays. Has worked well so far and was fairly cheap at about $28. Just the trays are almost worth the price.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Big fan of back pack style tackle boxes. I have an Eagle Claw one that I bought in 1992 still going strong. I also use a waterproof boat bag with a large strap that works sorta like a back pack ( hands free) , My son picked up a spiderwire fishing backpack that is also very cool. All worth looking into.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a large Skeet Reese bag, but I wouldn't recommend it if you have to walk a good distance to your spot. It's very heavy when loaded down. Heaven forbid you bring a chair, multiple rods, and food/drinks. You'll be making two trips or just suffer through it.

Now if you're going on a boat, it's perfect. No different really from a lot of bags out there. I just got it because I liked the color and Dick's had it half off about a year ago (cost like $20). Holds all my muskie lures just fine.

My next purchase will be a backpack type for all my bass/catfish equipment. I really like the system "backlashed" posted, great price too!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I have other tackle boxes and what not but I mostly just use the back pack n it was cheap like 25$ for the bag and plastic containers it makes fishing from shore a whole lot easier plus if ur like me you have to travel aways from your car to get to your spot and it makes it so much easier because you have your hands free for your poles plus there's plenty of storage for pliers tools line tackle etc 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got the one on the right at meijers for 30$.. came with 4 large plastics cases.. It fits 7 LG containers comfortable and side pockets r big and deep enough for a small cooler and other various stuff.. Also has a nice huge pouch on front plus a hard glasses case.. Then the top back and inside flap has pouches too.. Straps seem strong...i weighed mine and its holding 30# comfortably ..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Curtis937 said:


> Yea I have other tackle boxes and what not but I mostly just use the back pack n it was cheap like 25$ for the bag and plastic containers it makes fishing from shore a whole lot easier plus if ur like me you have to travel aways from your car to get to your spot and it makes it so much easier because you have your hands free for your poles plus there's plenty of storage for pliers tools line tackle etc
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Those athletic string strap book bags work amazing for this.. Whenever wading or shore line and not wanting to lug much i use mine.. I can easily fit two LG containers to carry all tackle i need.. I got mine at dunhams for like 10 but u can get them any where ..perfect for wading down river..light and east to cast with

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I use mine mostly for catfishing I put two of the bog containers with my bobers in one and my sinkers and hooks into the other plus scales a stringer pliers etc plus it will hold my casting net that is a 5' radius so it really cuts down on what ur carrying 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought this tackle bag two or three years ago & absolutely love it! It's the best tackle bag I've ever owned. Plenty of space for soft plastic baits, accessories & of course hard plastic baits. I love the idea that I can wear it as a backpack and carry my fishing rods when I'm bank fishing. http://www.basspro.com/XPS-Stalker-Tackle-Bag/product/10221672/


----------

